# Lesner Bridge



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey guys, 
Are they still not letting anyone wade out there??? I was out there just after that guy drowned this summer and saw them dish out 4 tickets. With the cold weather those stripers need to feel my fly rod and that was some good fishing with the fly rod last year. Any help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

i was out there monday and last night. didn't see anyone wade last night im guessing cause of the wind, but monday night there was one person way out on the bar. i have yet to see the cops down there at night....


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

that is promising. Just $75 a ticket to go striper fishing is crazy


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

Loop Wing said:


> that is promising. Just $75 a ticket to go striper fishing is crazy


i heard a few weeks ago they were ticketing folks standing in less than a foot of water.

anything to make a freaking dollar.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Last saterday night before the gang headed out to the 757, I spoke with a police officer who has been patrolling the Indigo Dunes and Lesner.

He hates to have to do it, but its his job. I spoke with the guy for 10 minutes and he was sincere about what he was telling me.

Its not the cops fault guys, Its ours for letting the City determine whats good for us and what is not.

We need to voice our complaints to the Virginia Beach Gov.


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

I agree Lannon, not the cops fault and if someone does get swept away after a cop makes a patrol out there and does nothing, then it is his ass. Just sucks that is great fishing out there. I am 31 and have been wading out there since I was 18. If the weather or tides are bad I keep my butt on the shore. The daredevils that go out there and make people have to save them (that counts for anyone that pushses the envelope and needs to be rescued boat or land) ruin it for everyone.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, write the members of the City Council. 

You can add your comments to the letter to the editor I had published in Sunday's Virginian-Pilot, too. 

http://home.hamptonroads.com/blog/new_thread.cfm?page=166&page_id=11699&uid=74#992911699


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Good letter, Jeff.

I think dialog at the council meeting helped on Tuesday as well. It at least got both sides talking to each other. Thanks again to everyone who made it out!

For those of you who weren't able to make it... Yes! A polite letter to council members would be helpful.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I really think we need an organized plan of attack. 

We were way too unfocused at the council meeting Tuesday, IMHO.

Maybe a compromise? Something like wading durning striper season only. Possibly making a PFD manditory, too. Just a thought. 

You were there, Dr. B. You know the City's worries. They can't enforce the no wading/no swimming laws on everyone except anglers. And they don't want to spend their time and resources pulling us out of the water.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Newsjeff said:


> I really think we need an organized plan of attack.
> 
> We were way too unfocused at the council meeting Tuesday, IMHO.
> 
> ...


yeah, maybe the PFD is the key. At least folks that take the time to be outfitted properly are generally going to be the ones that know what they are doing out there.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

I do agree with that just like someone said earlyer give out permits and make sure everyone is know what their doing by before you get the permit makeing you take a safty corse so that the city would feel better


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Do the safety issue aspect of it and make 'em buy a fishing licence. No one without one can be there. That's how we could get an exemption. Just get the signs changed to "No one without a fishing licence, safety training and equipment beyond this sign. Ctiy of Virginia Beach." Or something like that. Just a thunk.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I have to disagree with this statement 


> the City's worries. They can't enforce the no wading/no swimming laws on everyone except anglers.


Yes they can exempt fishing from the no swimming/wading law. All they have to do is vote to allow us to wade. That is such a lame duck excuse. They give exemption to laws and codes all the time. Not sure I like yhe PDF proposal either. You ever try to cast with waders and all the heavy clothing on that is ofteb required when fishing in late december. Hell it is all we can do cast the rod now add a bulky PDF .....NOT. 

I like the saftey course thing (if that is what they really want...window dressing if you ask me but hey I will play along) An easy way to exempt us and be able to enforce it and raise additional money like someone said Fishing license required to wade at Lhnhaven inlet. This way if they catch you wading with no license bam two tickets LMAO. 

Part I think sucks is they dont even want you getting your feet wet. I dont usuall wade out far but will say that I do go out to my knees. It may not seem like much but the 10-30 feet I go into the actual water (past ankle depth) really can make the difference between reaching the fish (especially with a light rod and light weight lure/jig) and going home empty handed.

Thanks to everyone that have been taking the issue to the City Council (I have been sending letters and calling some of the members I know) it may take time and we may have to show our displeasure when we vote them put of office next time around but we will win this one eventually

Ken


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Redskins,

You should try a set of those SOSpenders types of PFD. No bulk until you need it.

Tom


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

RedskinFan228 said:


> Yes they can exempt fishing from the no swimming/wading law. All they have to do is vote to allow us to wade. That is such a lame duck excuse. They give exemption to laws and codes all the time. Not sure I like yhe PDF proposal either.


Ken, the City isn't going to allow just anglers in the water. Their argument is that if they allow one person in the water then others will follow ... including the crabbers, swimmers, sunbaithers, ect. They don't want the trouble. Isn't much you can do about that. 

You can use the PFDs with the pull chord. Not the ones that inflate when wet, but the ones you actually have to pull a string. And they might save your life. 

Remember Josh who used to post here ... works at Ann's shop near the Lesner? He's been fishing that inlet since he was old enough to walk. I remember watching him get stuck on the bar one day. He had to take off his waders, blow them up and float back to shore. That's an eye opener fer sure. That kid knows what he's doing, too.

I dunno. We gotta find a compromise somewhere.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Jeff, you are probably right about them not allowing just fishermen to be able to wade. But maybe regulate it by season, open it for wading during spec and striper season, make PDF mandatory, this should stope crabbers (not in season), and all the other misc. swimmers and sunbaters etc... as it will be to cold.

I am going to have to try the PDFs that you guys have mentioned. I for one do not wade far usually to about knee deep just to get that extra 20-30 feet needed to reach the fish. I used to wade all the way out to the pilings on the ramp side and ocean side of the inlet hell you can wade out a good half mile at low tide. But I just dont do it anymore. Heck I catch enough from the shore around the bridge so no need anymore. But I dont see why they have to ban even the minimal wading that guys do right around the bridge I mean hell most of the time everyone is only wading about 5 feet out maybe knee deep. 

Anyone know how far the no wadding ban extends on the outside of the bridge? Technically this is not the inlet, right???? Heck I dont know. anyone know????

Ken


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Ken*

Of topic....
But did you ever get your new ride on the beach??

Got my down there again today and it was blast!!! \

Skunk, :fishing:


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

In the begining there were so few people that you could do anything you wanted down there. It is painful knowledge that as population density increasess your rights decrease.
Every one thinks that is inexcusable for a boat to anchor within some one's casting area!
Well it is just as wrong for some one to wade in some one else's casting area.
That being said; I wade.
I would have drowned too, after being knocked over by a wave, if a friend had not been right beside by me. 
Your waders want to float your feet, so that you cannot get your feet back on the bottom.
You should have floation up high on your body and enough weight around your ankles to float you in an upright position.
BELIEVE ME!!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

> Your waders want to float your feet, so that you cannot get your feet back on the bottom.
> You should have floation up high on your body and enough weight around your ankles to float you in an upright position.


pull your knees up to your chest and you'll float just fine...


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Dyhard said:


> In the begining there were so few people that you could do anything you wanted down there. It is painful knowledge that as population density increasess your rights decrease.
> Every one thinks that is inexcusable for a boat to anchor within some one's casting area!
> Well it is just as wrong for some one to wade in some one else's casting area.
> That being said; I wade.
> ...




Good point. The first time that I tried to get back on my kayak, I was surprised how bouyant my lower 1/2 was. It almost pushed my face into the water.

People need to practice to the characteristics of thier waders, ...... *BEFORE THEY ACTUALLY GET INTO A BAD SITUATION.*


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Actually they just have to require the proper flotation device and no mention of fishing is required. After all their issue is safety.


----------



## jambrose (Oct 1, 2005)

I think everyone here as some good ideas. However posting ideas on a message board is not going to get the Council to change their minds. 

So heres a thought: Set a meeting date for people here on the board that want to put their 2 cents in. "Elect" a headperson. Use this group as a PAC of sorts and bring one unified front to Council. They are much more likely to listen to what you have to say if you come to them with a plan (and numbers of constituents behind the plan). Have this group talk to council members personally instead of pre-drafted letters. Invite them out to the inlet on a good night of striper fishing. Let them actually SEE the resource they are barring with their own eyes. 

The key is to be professional here. Threats of lost votes and flooding their mailbox will not do the trick. It takes a unified, professional approach.

Just a thought.


----------



## bullet (Nov 13, 2007)

*the code, 'law'*

VB code below that allows city to prohibit wading...they have specifically done so for Rudee, but apparently not for Lynnhaven inlet/Lesner Bridge area...IN FACT, the code specifically allows fishing/wading the shorelines abutting Lynnhaven Channel or the Lynnhaven Turning Basin.  The 'law' is blind...to itself. Believe the signs violate VB City Code.

Sec. 6-28. Fishing rules for Lynnhaven and Rudee Inlets.
(a) It shall be unlawful for any person to obstruct the passage of any boat, jet-ski, surfboard or vessel of any type in the waters of either Lynnhaven Inlet and its connecting tributaries or Rudee Inlet and its connecting tributaries by the placing of fishing nets or fishing lines in the path of said boat, jet-ski, surfboard or vessel.
(b) Should any of the above-mentioned vessels approach fishing net or line, that net or line shall be retrieved without delay to allow unobstructed passage of the boat, jet-ski, surfboard or vessel.
(c) It shall also be unlawful to cast a fishing net or line within fifty (50) feet of any passing boat, jet-ski, surfboard, or vessel, while that boat, jet ski, surfboard or vessel is in the waters of either Lynnhaven Inlet and its connecting tributaries or Rudee Inlet and its connecting tributaries.
(d) A violation of this section shall constitute a Class 3 misdemeanor.
(Ord. No. 1386, 7-11-83)
...*(d) No part of this section shall be deemed to prohibit fishing, crabbing, swimming or wading from the shorelines abutting the Lynnhaven Channel or the Lynnhaven Turning Basin.*

Sec. 6-17. Unsafe swimming or wading areas.
(a) The city manager or his designee is authorized to prohibit swimming or wading at such times and in such areas or places as may be determined to be unsafe. Whenever an area has been determined to be unsafe pursuant to this section, it shall be unlawful for any person to swim or wade in such area if the area has been identified as unsafe by the posting of "no-swimming" flags or other appropriate markers, or after being informed by a police officer, other public safety official, or lifeguard that the area hasbeen determined to be unsafe.

--Sec. 6-18. Rudee Inlet jetties designated as unsafe areas.
(a) The Rudee Inlet jetties are hereby designated as unsafe public areas and the city manager shall post such areas with signs, in three (3) inch letters, which shall be clearly legible and shall read as follows: KEEP OUT--UNSAFE AREA
(b) It shall be unlawful for any person to enter, remain upon, use or occupy any designated unsafe area which is marked in accord with this section.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

bullet said:


> VB code below that allows city to prohibit wading...they have specifically done so for Rudee, but apparently not for Lynnhaven inlet/Lesner Bridge area...IN FACT, the code specifically allows fishing/wading the shorelines abutting Lynnhaven Channel or the Lynnhaven Turning Basin.  The 'law' is blind...to itself. Believe the signs violate VB City Code.
> 
> Sec. 6-28. Fishing rules for Lynnhaven and Rudee Inlets.
> (a) It shall be unlawful for any person to obstruct the passage of any boat, jet-ski, surfboard or vessel of any type in the waters of either Lynnhaven Inlet and its connecting tributaries or Rudee Inlet and its connecting tributaries by the placing of fishing nets or fishing lines in the path of said boat, jet-ski, surfboard or vessel.
> ...


Unfortunately they can use this part of the code as well....



> *Sec. 6-17. Unsafe swimming or wading areas.
> (a) The city manager or his designee is authorized to prohibit swimming or wading at such times and in such areas or places as may be determined to be unsafe. Whenever an area has been determined to be unsafe pursuant to this section, it shall be unlawful for any person to swim or wade in such area if the area has been identified as unsafe by the posting of "no-swimming" flags or other appropriate markers, or after being informed by a police officer, other public safety official, or lifeguard that the area hasbeen determined to be unsafe.*


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've been fishing Lynnhaven Inlet since I was 13 years old. It's always been a dangerous spot, and for years there were "No Wading" signs up, though the law was rarely enforced.

In fact, there used to be a sign with a poorly painted Grim Reaper and a list of all the people who had drowned there and the year it happened. Over the top of the metal sign was the slogan *IT'S A BEAUTIFUL PLACE TO DROWN*.

First they paved the old gravel lot to make the boaters happy. Then they put in a ramp and started charging for parking (You can thank the CCA for both of those). Then they made it illegal to fish in the channel toward the neck of Crab Creek. Finally, they started enforcing no-wade laws.

None of this happened overnight. An area gets developed, and people like us get squeezed out. It's slow, it's deliberate, and it is relentless.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Unfortunately I have to agree with Matt, none of these 'issues' were issues until the Crab Creek city boat ramp was opened. I've fished both sides of that inlet since the mid to late 70's and even though they say that the no-wading laws have been on the books since before then it was never enforced.

I look at all of the fishing boards and the first time there were tickets issued last fall for wading on that outside bar there was someone on the TF board that was ranting about an incident from the night before that involved he and someone that was fishing the bar that took issue to how close they came to 'their' hole and saw fit to throw lead at the boater. The next day the 'Man' from the city Marine safety office was there to hand out tickets.

Long story short he was probably 'connected' with the memebers of the law and 'they' won. Face it the folks that fish there were probably the ones that got it shut down due to ignorance and selfishness. The same thing has almost happened on the inside near the entrance to Crab Creek numerous times and will happen if EVERYONE doesn't wise up.  JMHO

I will keep fighting to regain this spot along with the rest of hard working folks at V*** and until then we all need to police it ourselves in order to maintain what little we still have. Until then, I love my Yaks because they put me on the same spots. 

Oh yeah and I'm sure this will probably pi$$ off a few folks but if anyone was ever 'trapped' on the outside bar then they didn't know what they were doing and that's one more reason for the city to do what they're doing. Have I ever got caught ?? No not like that !! Have I ever got wet by taking one over the waders, he!! yeah but that's why I wear a raincoat now. If you don't know the place then do (leave) like everyone else does. BTW the current runs out for a good hour most days there AFTER the tide has already started coming in.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

jay b said:


> Unfortunately I have to agree with Matt, none of these 'issues' were issues until the Crab Creek city boat ramp was opened. I've fished both sides of that inlet since the mid to late 70's and even though they say that the no-wading laws have been on the books since before then it was never enforced.
> 
> I look at all of the fishing boards and the first time there were tickets issued last fall for wading on that outside bar there was someone on the TF board that was ranting about an incident from the night before that involved he and someone that was fishing the bar that took issue to how close they came to 'their' hole and saw fit to throw lead at the boater. The next day the 'Man' from the city Marine safety office was there to hand out tickets.
> 
> ...




Well said Jay B, well said!

User conflict has a bunch to do here no doubt!


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

Digger said:


> Actually they just have to require the proper flotation device and no mention of fishing is required. After all their issue is safety.


yah that is a good idea did anyone propse something like this at the meeting


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

So no one really anwsered my question 

Thanks Bullet for the quote from the code but...Is the No wading ban only for he water inside the inlet i.e. inlet side of the bridge? If not how far outside the inlet, past the bridge does it extend.

Does wading include the wash from wave action. Because when the wave recedes then you really are not in the water. How picky are they getting. If you are standing in the water up to your ankles is this considered wading. What sucks is the 10-20 feet you gain, especially on the duckinn side, by walking into the water where it breaks on the beach as opposed to standing behing the wave high point line can mean the difference between reaching the fish and catching some and not reaching the fish and being skunked. Especially when using light weight rods/reels going for spec's

So how picky are they when issuing tickets and where does the no wading ban start and end????

Ken


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Don't fish there*

There's plenty of other places to shore fish that don't offer so much hassle. 

Lynnhaven inlet from shore is a Zoo, in my opinion. Get a yak...


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Ken right now it appears that the only no wading that's being enforced is at the N/W corner of the bridge, right next to the bridge and out onto the sand bar that follows the channel on the west side out past the first channel markers outside of the bridge. I've heard they have an imaginary line that separates the good from the bad waters, kind of like the yellow first down marker you see on the TV during football games. 

From that sand bar you can (with the right tackle & techniques) reach the middle of the channel with lures. This was where the confrontation took place last year and this is now the only part of the inlet that seems to be getting the 'heat'. 

I don't think there's any signs on the 'DuckInn' side (yet) and if there are they just went up. I have noticed quite a few fisher folks still wading that side but fortunately the good spots are away from the bridge for the most part and hopefully it'll stay that way. That side doesn't get the boat traffic close to the beach like the west side so for right now it's 'safe'.

As far as enforcing the codes and regulations, I went to the city council meeting and their stance on enforcement is that they will err to the side of safety which pretty much means if you're caught with your feet in the water you are subject to recieving a ticket.

There are other places to fish that inlet but that is one of the best because you can reach 30' deep water where the big boys hang while 'wading' in only waist deep. You can catch those same fish from the inside but it will turn into a zoo during the most favorable conditions.

I fished that bar yesterday and it's still there and holding fish. The only thing was I had to do it out of my Yak. I guess until things change that's how I'll fish it from now until whenever which $uck$ but at least I won't have all the crazy wader dooods throwing lead at me when I anchor up in the hole.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I know where your talking about Jay, I have anchored there in the past.


----------



## Carolina Skiffer (Aug 16, 2006)

sand flea said:


> First they paved the old gravel lot to make the boaters happy. Then they put in a ramp and started charging for parking (You can thank the CCA for both of those).


Sounds like you should employ the CCA to fight this little battle for you. Apparently they get the job done...


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Even though I can appreciate the apparant sarcasm, but just in case you don't realize it, the CCA is not really that supportive of us pier and surf kind of guys.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

jay b said:


> Even though I can appreciate the apparant sarcasm, but just in case you don't realize it, the CCA is not really that supportive of us pier and surf kind of guys.





OK GUYS! I rode the short bus to school.:redface: What is the CCA?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

J_Lannon said:


> OK GUYS! I rode the short bus to school.:redface: What is the CCA?



Costal Conservation Association. There is a chapter in Va.

Here are a few links

http://www.ccavirginia.org/

http://www.ccavirginia.org/cca_va_html/statechapter.html


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

fished there today...2 guys in the water...1 stayed to the knees and the other went to the waist...no one went to the bar...there were yaks and boaters trying to work it...NADA...3-4 guys on the Duck Inn side but, they seemed to be about doing the same...I used to wade the bar...never alone...and I have had to deal with the boaters and the beach guys...IT WAS GETTING NUTS...I'll keep my feet on the sand...won't get my waders ripped by again...


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

*Off topic*

who determines the safety of an area like that? I have seen where you guys are talking about on my to Lynnhaven pier and from the looks of it I wouldn't even imagine trying to wade out there


----------

